# Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum



## marko566 (17. April 2017)

Hallo!
Bei meinem Minn Kota Traxxis hatte die Welle einen Schlag. Daraufhin habe ich sie ausgebaut und samt Spule (ist ja ein Teil) richten lassen. Als sie wieder da war hab ich alles wieder zusammengebaut. Am Wochenende dann am Boot montiert und warum auch immer läuft er jetzt falsch herum. Wenn ich auf Forward drehe fährt das Boot Rückwärts und wenn ich auf Rückwärts drehe fährt es vorwärts. Pole sind alle richtig montiert. 

Hat irgendeiner eine Erklärung dafür?

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Forester FXT (17. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Hatte ich auch schon.. 

Hast du den Magneten auch Richtig rum eingesetzt.. Oder du hast die Kohlen vertauscht...

Achtung beim Auseinander Bauen... Da können die Kohlen schnell Platzen.


----------



## marko566 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Die Kohlen hab ich gar nicht rausgenommen. Mit dem
Magneten muss ich mal gucken. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## marko566 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Welches Teil meinst du? Auf Seite 16 gibt es eine explosionszeichnung. 

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=3095


----------



## Forester FXT (17. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Teil 20 oder die Teile 50 ...  

Wie hast du ohne das die Kohlen Zerbrochen sind dann die Welle raus bekommen ??

Die Kohlen werden von der Welle gehalten und sobald diese gezogen wird rutschen die Raus .. Und Sitzen dann zwischen Welle und Kugellager. Dabei sind mir 2 Sets zerbrochen...

Hast du mal versucht Plus und Minus zu Tauschen wegen der Drehrichtung ??


----------



## marko566 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Ok das mit dem Magnet kann sein. Das mit den Kohlen war kein Problem. Einfach vorsichtig mit einem Schraubendreher zur Seite mit zwei Mann und dann durch gesteckt.


----------



## marko566 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Geht da was kaputt wenn ich den erstmal so betreibe? Hab keine Lust das Ding aufm Boot auseinander zu schrauben. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Du hast mir sehr geholfen!!!

Achso. plus und minus hab ich mal getauscht. Da lief er gar nicht mehr.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Normalerweise geht das gar nicht, wenn du elek. nichts verändert hast. 
Vielleicht den Propeller verkehrt herum angebaut? Wenn denn das überhaupt geht.


----------



## Forester FXT (18. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Prop geht nicht verkehrt anzubauen...  Hat was mit dem Magnetismus des Motors zu tun... Wie gesagt ich hatte das auch schon...


----------



## zokker (18. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

Hab mir mal die Exp.-Zeichnung angesehen.

Der Stator (Dauermagnet) ist verkehrt rum angebaut. 
Den Kohlebürsten ist es egal auf welcher Seite sie stecken.


----------



## fischhändler (27. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis 55 dreht falsch herum*

du hast 2 Anschlüsse ( Kabel im Motorgehäuse)Unterwasserteil,
diese tauschen.
alternativ
im Kopf die Anschlüsse tauschen.
Würde die im Kopf tauschen


----------

